# ¡BOMBA! Shakira y Piqué se separan



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

Facebook Twitter instagram WhatsApp Telegram Email
Una de las parejas más glamurosas del panorama mediático ha decidido poner fin a más de diez años de relación. La revista de sociedad, ocio y entretenimiento,* THE PLAY*, ha publicado la que de confirmarse podría ser la exclusiva del año: *Piqué y Shakira se separan*. El futbolista y la cantante han dado un giro de 180 grados en sus vidas que pone de manifiesto la ruptura.

Y es que su relación siempre ha estado en el ojo del huracán y envuelta en constantes rumores de infidelidades. Ya desde sus inicios se especula que comenzaron su romance siendo infieles a sus respectivas parejas, cuando se conocieron en la grabación del famoso* 'Waka Waka'*, el himno oficial del *Mundial en 2010*. Años después, medios de todo el mundo vincularon a *Piqué* con la modelo israelí, *Bar Refaeli*. E incluso desde *Viva la vida*, el programa de *Telecinco*, llegaron a afirmar que el futbolista había estado con otras mujeres dada la relación abierta que mantenía con la artista.

No es la primera vez que se baraja una posible separación en la pareja. Los constantes viajes por trabajo les mantienen alejados durante largos periodos de tiempo. En esta ocasión, en cambio, *THE PLAY* se aleja de rumores y confirma con datos la ruptura entre *Shakira* y *Gerard Piqué*. Y es que el futbolista ha mostrado una repentina cambio de actitud y de vida que ha hecho saltar todas las alarmas. 

Según el medio, que cita fuentes directas del entorno del deportista, la pareja ya hace semanas que no vive bajo el mismo techo, y ha sido *Gerard Piqué* el que ha abandonado el domicilio familiar, ubicado en la parte alta de *Barcelona*, para instalarse en un piso en la céntrica *calle Muntaner*.

*De «Me enamoré» a «Cómo es que he sido tan ciega»*
La cantante tampoco ha querido pasar desapercibida y lo ha hecho de la mejor forma que sabe. Así como en el 2017 lanzó su historia de amor convertida en canción con *«Me enamoré»* donde nos regaló estrofas como:_ «La vida me empezó a cambiar, la noche que te conocí; Tenía poco que perder y la cosa siguió así»_, cinco años después ha querido dejar su marca personal en este final de historia.


Sin la confirmación de un nuevo álbum, la colombiana lanzó por sorpresa junto a *Rauw Alejandro* su nuevo single* «Te felicito»*. Un continuo reproche a su ¿todavía pareja?, de casi tres minutos de duración._ «Me lo advirtieron, pero no hice caso», «Me di cuenta que lo tuyo es falso»_ o _«Yo que ponía las manos al fuego por ti y me tratas como una más de tus antojos»_ son algunas de las píldoras con las que quizás el jugador del *Barça* se sienta identificado.






Quién le iba a decir a la colombiana que el mejor gol de *Piqué* se lo iba a meter precisamente a ella.

*Piqué a Shakira: 'No quiero un futuro con una mujer amargada'*









¡BOMBA! Shakira y Piqué se separan


La revista THE PLAY confirma la ruptura entre Shakira y Gerard Piqué tras más de 10 años de relación y dos hijos en común.




www.mediterraneodigital.com


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué es un jijijaja de la vida y la ha corneado bien.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

Shakira irá a juicio en España acusada de defraudar 14,5 millones de euros al Fisco


Piqué y Shakira. La cantante colombiana Shakira será juzgada en España acusada de defraudar 14,5 millones de euros (unos 15,5 millones de dólares) al Fisco. Al parecer la intérprete simuló no residir en el país y ocultó ingresos mediante un entramado con sede en paraísos fiscales. La Audiencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ka&an (1 Jun 2022)

Es que cambiar un pibonazo colombiano por un gordo comedoritos que retransmite "campeonatos de globos" al final se paga jajaja

Ojala se vaya del Barça tambien a tomar por culo...

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

logico
es un naziSSeparatista que quiere separarse


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jun 2022)

Normal, visto lo visto...


----------



## Reivakuum (1 Jun 2022)

LEROLEROLOLÉeeeeeEEEE! WAKA WAKA. La derroición con cuernos, todo en uno. que oposite a administrativa de España para tener todo el pack


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Esto tiene una explicación, telegonía.
Cuando las lefan bien lefadas, pero no las preña. Por eso se valora tanto que la mujer sea virgen.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (1 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor es para burlarse de hacienda


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> A lo mejor es para burlarse de hacienda



Fue mi idea








Divorcios y empresas pantalla para defraudar a Hacienda desde Huelva


Agentes de la Policía Nacional, en colaboración con la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, han llevado a cabo la operación “NUBE”, con actuaciones de




huelvaya.es


----------



## HUSH (1 Jun 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> A lo mejor es para burlarse de hacienda



La única manera de burlarse de hacienda es largarse y no volver.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Jun 2022)

Es normal a esos niveles, son peña de mucha pasta y al final se aburren.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Jun 2022)

¿Y estos muchachos quienes son?


----------



## Smoker (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Le colo el niño, y encima ahora le quita el 50% jaja no se salvan ni los futbolistas


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Le colo el niño, y encima ahora le quita el 50% jaja no se salvan ni los futbolistas



Samuel Eto'o discrepa.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)

Se van quedar ella con la Copa Davis y el Andorra con el reparto de gananciales?

A lo mejor ya se la está beneficiando el Ibai


----------



## Smoker (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Samuel Eto'o discrepa.



Que no puse suelo español, porque lo enjuician por justicia internacional de género....


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre estuvo enamorado de Ibrahimovic


----------



## JimTonic (1 Jun 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Siempre estuvo enamorado de Ibrahimovic



piqué o shakira???


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Son clavaditos! Jajaja.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Jun 2022)

Sé de buena tinta que Piqué es un niñato y la trataba como un trapo, desde hace mucho.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 Jun 2022)

Si lo denuncia por maltrato me jode la operación bikini.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Jun 2022)

Hay vídeos porno de ellos , yo los e visto


----------



## Guepardo (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



BOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## asakopako (1 Jun 2022)

waka waka eh eh

a sentir el áfrica


----------



## Lady_A (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...




Vamos que tu te has creído que Sakira es como la ves y no las 300 operaciones que lleva encima. Su padre es libanés y su madre colombiana, o al contrario


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

la foto del forero luftguaje es brvtal, desde el primer dia que la vi hace ya años en otro hilo, es absolutamente brvtal
es una gbu-24 paveway directa al mismisimo nvcleo de pique en forma de jpeg


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jun 2022)

En hilo transconspiraciones dicen que ella nació con pene.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Jun 2022)

no se quién es más tonto, ella o él


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

Hola piqué, tenemos que largarnos para que hacienda no me haga pagar nada.

Yo de aquí no me muevo.

Bueno pues adiós.


----------



## follasteropremium (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (1 Jun 2022)

Ojala le saque hasta los higadillos

Con valors, eso si

taluecs


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 Jun 2022)

No se, no se….


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué nuevo alfa


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> piqué o shakira???


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Jun 2022)

Esto quiere decir que Piqué se retirará del fútbol este año. Simpre pasa lo mismo con los futbolistas cuando se retiran.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Jun 2022)

Teniendo el dinero que tiene la tía, y... Nada, sarna con gusto no pica, pero mortifica.

Y el otro que las tiene abierta de patas por miles, se va quedar cruzado de brazos. Venga ya!

Yo soy ése, y no quedaría churra de haberla gastado dentro de las vaginas.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Jun 2022)

La gente no se aguanta como antes


----------



## Ederne (1 Jun 2022)

Es lo que pasa con las relaciones abiertas no suelen perdurar en el tiempo. En España la media de convivencia de una pareja suele ser de 10 años, a partir de ahí vienen los problemas.

*¿"Quién le iba a decir a la colombiana que el mejor gol de Piqué se lo iba a meter precisamente a ella"?.*

¿Había que ver quien metió el gol primero si ella o el?.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

Casillas y Carbonero también se separaron.


----------



## u n (1 Jun 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Es lo que pasa con las relaciones abiertas no suelen perdurar en el tiempo. En España la media de convivencia de una pareja suele ser de 10 años, a partir de ahí vienen los problemas.
> 
> *"Quién le iba a decir a la colombiana que el mejor gol de Piqué se lo iba a meter precisamente a ella".*
> 
> ...



como dinio a marujita díaz


----------



## Tornike (1 Jun 2022)

El es un fucker, y eso tiene un precio


----------



## Samael (1 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076333
> No se, no se….



Después de parir está dada de sí como un pistacho. Va a tener que buscar un chico de color. No la veo con un chino.
Que se cambie las carillas. con ese aliento de dragón va a desmayar al ario.


----------



## bloody_sunday (1 Jun 2022)

La Piquer y la Shakira cantan a dúo el rock de la cárcel. Uno por lo de la Supercopa y la otra que pague Hacienda 2° aviso.


----------



## Triyuga (1 Jun 2022)

Me importa una soberana mierda.


----------



## gatill0 (1 Jun 2022)

Esa señora canta como unas 3 urracas juntas


----------



## skinnyemail (1 Jun 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> Es que cambiar un pibonazo colombiano por un gordo comedoritos que retransmite "campeonatos de globos" al final se paga jajaja
> 
> Ojala se vaya del Barça tambien a tomar por culo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



En 2 días se busca a otro putón de 20 años. Es como el Casillas, se quita una puta y se pone otra.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076333
> No se, no se….



El de la dcha si que parece genuinamente catalufo con retraso.


----------



## John Connor (1 Jun 2022)

Cuál es la nueva liana?


----------



## Calahan (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Facebook Twitter instagram WhatsApp Telegram Email
> Una de las parejas más glamurosas del panorama mediático ha decidido poner fin a más de diez años de relación. La revista de sociedad, ocio y entretenimiento,* THE PLAY*, ha publicado la que de confirmarse podría ser la exclusiva del año: *Piqué y Shakira se separan*. El futbolista y la cantante han dado un giro de 180 grados en sus vidas que pone de manifiesto la ruptura.
> 
> Y es que su relación siempre ha estado en el ojo del huracán y envuelta en constantes rumores de infidelidades. Ya desde sus inicios se especula que comenzaron su romance siendo infieles a sus respectivas parejas, cuando se conocieron en la grabación del famoso* 'Waka Waka'*, el himno oficial del *Mundial en 2010*. Años después, medios de todo el mundo vincularon a *Piqué* con la modelo israelí, *Bar Refaeli*. E incluso desde *Viva la vida*, el programa de *Telecinco*, llegaron a afirmar que el futbolista había estado con otras mujeres dada la relación abierta que mantenía con la artista.
> ...



Ella es mayor que él. Se le ha pasado el arroz y a él no se le empina. He aquí mi hipótesis.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Jun 2022)

Que le ponía ella a él los cuernos en los reservados de la discoteca Soho en calle Toledo lo escuchaba ya hace años De Fuentes bastante fiables


----------



## Calahan (1 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> logico
> es un naziSSeparatista que quiere separarse



Piqué no es indepe.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Telegonía de libro lol.

Casarse con putas y charos refolladas es.lo que tiene.


----------



## srburbujarra (1 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Telegonía de libro lol.
> 
> Casarse con putas y charos refolladas es.lo que tiene.



Eso no tiene pinta de telegonia magufa y no seré yo el que diga lo que piensa sobre el tema.

Pero vamos hay que pensar en lo más simple.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

QUE LES DEN POR CULO

POR MI COMO SI REVIENTAN


----------



## elbaranda (1 Jun 2022)

Bien hecho por ella. Debe ser inaguantable el otro, un niño en el cuerpo de un hombre


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


>



PANCHITA DE MIERDA RANDOM, NO OBSTANTE BASTANTE MAS PREÑABLE QUE ACTUALMENTE.

CUALQUIER PUTA DE NARCO BIEN BUCHONA LE CAGA EN EL NUCLEO ALMA.

SON INUTILES HASTA TENIENDO DINERO.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)

Que se case con Ibai


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Jun 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Eso no tiene pinta de telegonia magufa y no seré yo el que diga lo que piensa sobre el tema.
> 
> Pero vamos hay que pensar en lo más simple.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Magufa pero hay miles de casos, y los Mil no van a ser cuernos, tb está el médico de la Pantoja lol


----------



## Hastael2020nada (1 Jun 2022)

Lo de la crisis de loa 12 años es un hecho. 
La mayoria de parejas q veo q pasan los 4 años se separan/divorcian por ahi..


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


>



Mamá

Y




Papá.









Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos que tu te has creído que Sakira es como la ves y no las 300 operaciones que lleva encima. Su padre es libanés y su madre colombiana, o al contrario



Tú qué sabes lo que yo creo o dejo de creer.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué podrá follar con miles de modelos.


Shakira estaba mejor de chorti Panchita que de otra cosa


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Jun 2022)

VALORS. Jajajaja.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué está haciendo cosas raras con youtubers, NFTs...que no digo que me parezca mal ese mundillo, pero Piqué le sobran los millones para juntarse con esa peña tan rara....así que habrá cambiado de parecer sobre cosas de la vida.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (1 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Si lo denuncia por maltrato me jode la operación bikini.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (1 Jun 2022)

Por mí como si se mueren de cáncer.... Los dos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Piqué está haciendo cosas raras con youtubers, NFTs...que no digo que me parezca mal ese mundillo, pero Piqué le sobran los millones para juntarse con esa peña tan rara....así que habrá cambiado de parecer sobre cosas de la vida.



Tener a la Charo bigotuda recriminando y amargada o cepillarse 18eras en hoteles caros mientras doriteas al FIFA.....

Pues hombre, que le den a sus larvas.


----------



## Teofrasto (1 Jun 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> La única manera de burlarse de hacienda es largarse y no volver.



Es lo que va a hacer, romper relación y se larga de wapaña


----------



## zirick (1 Jun 2022)

Para mi siempre será Shakiro


----------



## Yomimo (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre me pareció un fetillo la tía esta, la típica pancha teñida.


----------



## midelburgo (1 Jun 2022)

La que esta liando Putin!


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Y ahora lo tiñe para que se parezca al padre putativo... el insólito caso del bebé moreno azabache que se hace rubio al crecer....


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (1 Jun 2022)

se acabó el waka waka


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jun 2022)

¡Normal! Sólo iban por el físico...


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

A él lo pillaron unos paparazzis a los 4 días de empezar con Shakira en una isla griega retozando con su ex... Las fotos llegaron a Shakira y esta le devolvió la moneda con de la Rúa, pero se le fue la mano... 




Maruja mode: off


----------



## socrates99 (1 Jun 2022)

Ibrahimovic win!!!!!


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...




quién es el de arriba ???


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> quién es el de arriba ???



Es el hijo de de la Rúa, el que fue presidente de Argentina. Fue novio de Shakira muchos años hasta que le hizo la liana con Piqué.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (1 Jun 2022)

Yo sigo pensando que se junto con la Shakira para mostrar “su hombría” cuando le pillaron saliendo de la taquilla del vestuario


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> quién es el de arriba ???



El padre de la criatura.



kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que se junto con la Shakira para mostrar “su hombría” cuando le pillaron saliendo de la taquilla del vestuario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...



Ese fue el listo. Se la folló en su momento top sin hacerle hijos.


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que se junto con la Shakira para mostrar “su hombría” cuando le pillaron saliendo de la taquilla del vestuario



Estos futbolistas son maricones/bicuriosos todos. Putitos dronjaditos de la Elite


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Jun 2022)

Segun rumorología, PIQUÉ es muy celoso y todavía no se ha dado cuenta que Shakira es de todos y no de él solo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Estos futbolistas son maricones/bicuriosos todos. Putitos dronjaditos de la Elite






El Barsa de Gayrdiola era Sodoma


----------



## elpaguitas (1 Jun 2022)

si no lo confirma *ebay *no me lo creo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jun 2022)

Normal, ahora Piqué está enamorado del gordo de las harinas.


Y ella ya ha perdido su fulgor:


----------



## Vaross (1 Jun 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076584
> 
> 
> El Barsa de Gayrdiola era Sodoma



Bojan Kiki


----------



## jiren (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué puede tener las chortinas que quiera, ahora en España siendo famoso y tal como estan las leyes... cuidado


----------



## Godofredo1099 (1 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Le colo el niño, y encima ahora le quita el 50% jaja no se salvan ni los futbolistas



La Telegonía como han dicho por ahí arriba puede tener mucho que ver (Aristoteles ya hablo de ello en su época) ... Algún gen perdido se coló entre medias y salió lo que salió. Un hijo postizo con la careta de otro al que tu vas a tener que mantener.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que se junto con la Shakira para mostrar “su hombría” cuando le pillaron saliendo de la taquilla del vestuario













*EL PIQUE Y LA SHAKIRA SON MAJISIMOS LOS DOS SOBRE TODO ELLA. NO PUEDE SER MAS ENCANTO*

PERO JODER BICH PLASE.








SON PAREJA ILLUMINATI 1000000000
1000000%​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

esta muy sutilemente dispuesto

que evoca MUY LIGERALMENTE

al sol negro

SCHARWZE SONNE










Shakira verkauft zur El-Dorado-Tour Nazi-Symbol Schwarze Sonne im Fanshop


"Schwarze Sonne" in gold




www.spiegel.de






















​


----------



## Felson (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> *Piqué a Shakira: 'No quiero un futuro con una mujer amargada'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embargada, en español -o castellano si lo prefieres- la palabra es embargada, no amargada, que en el fondo es lo mismo, pero no... sobre todo para ti,Piqué, que se te da un poco el peor español depende para qué o depende para piqué.
Edit: al Shakiro y a la Picota ya se les veía el final del culebrón. Eso si, han dado para mucho. Ella amamantará gatos (felinos o que solo hacen dinero sin crear nada ellos mismos) hasta que, en breve, cualquier otra cosa, cosa, les de más en mejores y turgentes condiciones (véase Briatore en la wiki). La Garbo y la Dietrich (y eso que eran mucho más de todo -bombas sexuales, actrices, cantantes...- acabaron como acabaron... como dicen que acabaron, y parece que es cierto, que no se aguantaban ni a sí mismas, a pesar que la edad fuera el único suplicio. Pero ese es el de todos, mucho más el de los que se consideran jóvenes y que ese es su único atributo, como el escorbuto pensara de sí.


----------



## heinlein74 (1 Jun 2022)

OMG no duermo está noche


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

*SON PAREJA ILLUMINATI DE LAS MAS VISIBLES : ERGO GRAN PARTE DE *SU VIDA ES FICITICIA
COMO WILL SMITH Y LA JADE NOSEQUE.


*News*
*Shakira selling Nazi-like trinket for El Dorado tour*

*A necklace for sale on singer Shakira's website resembles the Black Sun symbol used by the SS. The emblem is still popular amongst neo-Nazis.*









Shakira selling Nazi-like trinket for El Dorado tour – DW – 06/19/2018


A necklace for sale on singer Shakira's website resembles the Black Sun symbol used by the SS. The emblem is still popular amongst neo-Nazis.




www.dw.com






*Colombian superstar singer Shakira may want to check her online shop for some fascist fare. As pointed out by media outlet Bento on Tuesday, a necklace she has for sale for her El Dorado tour bears not just a striking resemblance, but is identical to a symbol used by the Nazis.*

The small gold necklace reads "Shakira El Dorado World Tour" surrounding a sun pattern. That pattern is the same as the Black Sun, or Schwarze Sonne in German, which is still used today in some neo-Nazi occult circles.


The necklace in question is pictured on Shakira's tour merchandise website

Inspired by ancient occult symbols, the Black Sun was incorporated into a mosaic on the floor of Wewelsburg Castle, the ideological home base of Heinrich Himmler and the SS.


Visitors at a neo-Nazi concert in the German state of Thuringia in 2017 wore the Black Sun symbol

It was likely adopted by Nazis as significant because of its alleged relationship to ancient Germanic runes and sagas — and perhaps even the round table of Britain's legendary King Arthur.

Although it is almost certainly an accident, it seems that whoever made the design for Shakira's promotional necklace didn't do much research. Nazi symbols are banned in Germany and, according to Bento, the Black Sun is on the list of far-right symbols to watch out for in at least two German states.​







*Shakira keeps shaking at 40*
*Colombia's superstar*
Born in Barranguilla, Colombia on February 2, 1977, the youngest of eight kids, Shakira is one of the bestselling Latin artists of all time. She released her first album at 14, but her breakthrough came in 1996 with her third disc, "Pies Diescalzos" (Barefoot), establishing her mix of Latin, rock and Arab styles. In 1997 she moved to Miami to find fame in the US, helped by producer Emilio Estefan.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

Shakira selling Nazi-like trinket for El Dorado tour – DW – 06/19/2018


A necklace for sale on singer Shakira's website resembles the Black Sun symbol used by the SS. The emblem is still popular amongst neo-Nazis.




www.dw.com














Shakira has apologised for selling necklaces with a Nazi emblem on World Tour


SHAKIRA has apologised for selling necklaces featuring a Nazi symbol. The Colombian pop star, 41, was charging fans £7 for a trinket featuring the Black Sun emblem on her El Dorado World Tour. She …




www.thesun.co.uk










*Shakira has apologised for selling necklaces with a Nazi emblem on her World Tour*


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Jun 2022)

Normal, Shakira está enmurándose a velocidad de vértigo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Jun 2022)

ya tiene el chocho demasiado mantecoso y él puede comprar vaginas más apretadas. nada más.


----------



## DOM + (1 Jun 2022)

Ese matrimonio era un negocio.

Piqué se tiraba cada finde a la que quería. Y el que fuera un poco avispado y saliese por bcn por caldo de gallina y demas fiestas lo sabe. Y si conocias gente de organización que sabian lo que pasaba en el privado cuando venia esta gente...

No era ningún secreto.
Toda esta gente no tienen matrimonios como el de paco y charo. Son contratos por imagen solo.

Lo que es curioso es que los periodistas deportivos saben todo esto pero la vida privada del futbolista se respeta mucho. 

Ronaldinho el último año del barsa, aunwue venía de antes, en un control hubiera dado positivo en todo. Por eso alguna vez ponian excusas de lesiones o indisposición cuando se enteraban que habria control y ni lo convocaban. Motta tela también.

Hablo de hace mil, ya no tengo contactos del mundillo fiestero de esta gente ni me muevo por ahí pero que nunca sacasen ni las tias ni las sustancias que cualquiera con un poco de ojo veia... Salvo en contadas ocasiones lo de las tias como fiestas en casa de alguno (ronaldo el gordo)

Supongo que porque los futbolistas también tienen mierda de los periolistos y empezaría una guerra de mierda.

Es como pedrerol todos saben que es trucha pero nunca va a salir porque quien lo diga el tio lo puede enterrar en mierda, son como los pactos de politicos. No saques eso o saco esto.
Y es curioso porque hoy en dia ser gay en TV es casi lo mas normal. Tendrá complejo...


----------



## sada (1 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Esto tiene una explicación, telegonía.
> Cuando las lefan bien lefadas, pero no las preña. Por eso se valora tanto que la mujer sea virgen.



ein?


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Jun 2022)

Pique debe estar muy preocupado por las criticas y Shakira lo mismo , los demas forrados de negocios y millones para vivir tranquilamente y viajar lo que les queda de vida.... y los criticones de aqui, seguro que ni llegan a final de mes...


----------



## Tronio (1 Jun 2022)

Se larga a Usa sacándole el dedo a Hacienda.


----------



## noseyo (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué un mariconazo que se ve a mil leguas , solo ver las fotos con Ibrahimovic , y la otra una panchinta que si no tuviera dinero seguiría como en la foto , nos les vale los millones que defraudan , mientras son capaces de dejarse en propinas en restaurantes de pijos hijos de puta 60000 euros en propinas


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (1 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> ein?



Telegonía


----------



## petro6 (1 Jun 2022)

Cuando el dinero sale por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana.


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> La Telegonía como han dicho por ahí arriba puede tener mucho que ver (Aristoteles ya hablo de ello en su época) ... Algún gen perdido se coló entre medias y salió lo que salió. Un hijo postizo con la careta de otro al que tu vas a tener que mantener.






Telegonía mis coj...

Esto era una relación a 4 (como mínimo)


----------



## fachacine (1 Jun 2022)

Vaya, justo cuando él está cerca de la jubilación, justo cuando los 10 millones de euros limpios al año van a dejar de entrar a casa regularmente. No nos lo esperábamos.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Ya pueden defraudar a Hacienda por separado


----------



## Supremacía (1 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Vrutal, y está maquillada a tope, esta la ves recien levantada y saltas por la ventana



Aquí puedes verla cuando actuó en la telenovela _El oasis:_


----------



## PA\BE (1 Jun 2022)

Si se divorcia es que se ha terminado el negocio que realizaban juntos.
Y no tiene nada que ver ni con el fútbol con ni la música, pero si con mucho dinero que necesita ser "blanqueado".

Pronostico una durísima caida para Piqué si esta separación se confirma.
Muchos de los contratos que ha conseguido el "golden boy" se han cerrado gracias a la cláusula waka-waka que jamás aparece escrita.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora pique va a saber lo que siente el remero medio


----------



## Tercios (1 Jun 2022)

Vaya BAJONA chacho


----------



## Clorhídrico (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fra Diavolo (1 Jun 2022)

Shakira decían no hace mucho que tiene un affaire con un jugador de béisbol norteamericano.

Un tío bastante grande, más joven que ella.


----------



## Elsexy (1 Jun 2022)

Creo que hacienda le va a meter un pufo. 
Con el dinero del divorcio que le burle al pique pagará la multa.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jun 2022)

Normal, ¿quién va a aguantar a una panchita de 40 o 50 años que tendrá ya?


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva de 'Mamarazzis': "Shakira ha pillado a Piqué con otra"


Laura Fa y Lorena Vázquez desvelan todos los detalles de la crisis sentimental que viven el jugador del Barça y la cantante




www.lne.es


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Jun 2022)

Demasiado han durado.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Jun 2022)

Ojo a la carita de oler mierda.




https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cual-es-la-foto-que-define-a-la-perfeccion-la-famosa-cara-de-oler-mierda.1661499/


----------



## kicorv (1 Jun 2022)

Huele a truño…


Como destino final del arrogante Piqué


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Jun 2022)

Encontró a otro que la hacía reír jijijiji.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Jun 2022)

Si no me equivoco no estan casados. rumores de infidelidad en esta pareja lleva habiendo eones. me suena que en si día una de sus conquistas fue Bar Refaeli.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Jun 2022)

Pero si acaba de subir el Andorra?


----------



## .AzaleA. (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Facebook Twitter instagram WhatsApp Telegram Email
> Una de las parejas más glamurosas del panorama mediático ha decidido poner fin a más de diez años de relación. La revista de sociedad, ocio y entretenimiento,* THE PLAY*, ha publicado la que de confirmarse podría ser la exclusiva del año: *Piqué y Shakira se separan*. El futbolista y la cantante han dado un giro de 180 grados en sus vidas que pone de manifiesto la ruptura.
> 
> Y es que su relación siempre ha estado en el ojo del huracán y envuelta en constantes rumores de infidelidades. Ya desde sus inicios se especula que comenzaron su romance siendo infieles a sus respectivas parejas, cuando se conocieron en la grabación del famoso* 'Waka Waka'*, el himno oficial del *Mundial en 2010*. Años después, medios de todo el mundo vincularon a *Piqué* con la modelo israelí, *Bar Refaeli*. E incluso desde *Viva la vida*, el programa de *Telecinco*, llegaron a afirmar que el futbolista había estado con otras mujeres dada la relación abierta que mantenía con la artista.
> ...




*AAAaaaaaaahh!!! ¡¡¡POR FIIIN!!!* _No sabéis lo que he estado esperando esto. Y que me tenga que enterar por burbuja..._

Es bueno, es muy bueno para ella separarse porque:


-Se le da mejor componer canciones de desamor.

-Su marido NUNCA la ha querido. Estaba enamorado del personaje, no la persona.

-Gracias a internet, se me desmitificó mucho la imagen que tenía de esta tía en mi prepubescencia. Pese a ello, y aunque ha sido una vendida, creo que con la separación volverá un poco a sus orígenes, será más auténtica, más "ariana" (su ascendente natal) y aprovechará a componer canciones tristes y seguir con el rollo humanitario que tenía antes de parir dos larvas.

- Y sobre todo, dejará de ser tan falsa e hipócrita con ese rollo "happy" y familiar que lleva desde hace más de una década. No puedo con eso.


Que le vaya bien y le dedique alguna de sus antiguas canciones al culé, jaja:


----------



## .AzaleA. (1 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Son clavaditos! Jajaja.





Luftwuaje dijo:


> Normal, visto lo visto...




Yo creo que el niño es físicamente como ella. No us flipéis. Y sifuera del otro mejor. No hay más que escuchar las composicoones musicales que le hizo alargentino pisciano y lasgilipolleces que escribió al catalán narciso de merda.



HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Sé de buena tinta que Piqué es un niñato y la trataba como un trapo, desde hace mucho.




Eso lo leí también en alguna parte. Una pena. 
Esta mujer siempre ha tenido este tipo de problemas con sus parejas y muchos cuernos en sus relaciones. Tiene pinta de trato insoportable o cansino, pero siempre me ha dado la impresión de ser buena gente y muy generosa con su dinero.

Ay... la vuelo a poner, que me encanta, jaja:


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Jun 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Eso lo leí también en alguna parte. Una pena.
> Esta mujer siempre ha tenido este tipo de problemas con sus parejas y muchos cuernos en sus relaciones. Tiene pinta de trato insoportable o cansino, pero siempre me ha dado la impresión de ser buena gente y muy generosa con su dinero.




Ella es muy buena gente. Más que buena gente, es que es mejor de lo que te esperas en alguen con tanto dinero y fama. Persona normal tirando a maja.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (1 Jun 2022)

Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

*nf*


HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Ella es muy buena gente. Más que buena gente, es que es mejor de lo que te esperas en alguen con tanto dinero y fama. Persona normal tirando a maja.



Ella se nota a la legua que es la típica persona que vive para agradar y causar buena impresión. Falsa humildad, campechanismo impostado muy exagerado... estos luego suelen ser gentuza despreciable escondiendose bajo un disfraz (14 minolles sisados a los españoles: la magnanimidad hecha hembra hoyga)


Como lo de intentar vender la moto de que es superdotada comprando un doctorado en no se qué lengua muerta... ya... y luego embrigada de semejante intelectualismo vas y te casas con un retarded y tu obra artistica magna es componer

"contigo, mi vida,
quiero vivir la vida
Si sientes algo así
quiero que te quedes junto a mí"


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre me ha dado la impresión de que esta tia, bajo una máscara de buen rollo, esconde una arpía.


----------



## Seagrams (1 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre me ha dado la impresión de que esta tia, bajo una máscara de buen rollo, esconde una arpía.



Sí. Y él es retrasado y no poco


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Sí. Y él es retrasado y no poco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076963



Él es un gilipollas de tomo y lomo. Me sorprende que la charo lo haya aguantado tanto tiempo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Jun 2022)

Cuando alguien alardea tanto de la pareja en redes sociales o canciones, como aquella en la que describe como le conoció y que con el tendría diez hijos más o algo así, mala señal.
Piqué siempre ha tenido fama de ser un niñato del quince.


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Jun 2022)

Saludos al nuevo forero Piqué, ya mismo está escribiendo en el ático


----------



## Sr. Chang (1 Jun 2022)

Han quedado esta noche para cenar en un conocido restaurante de Barcelona, se arregla con 2 polvorones.


----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Ese matrimonio era un negocio.
> 
> Piqué se tiraba cada finde a la que quería. Y el que fuera un poco avispado y saliese por bcn por caldo de gallina y demas fiestas lo sabe. Y si conocias gente de organización que sabian lo que pasaba en el privado cuando venia esta gente...
> 
> ...


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

Siempre he escuchado que ella tiene mucha más pasta que él. Así que....


----------



## The Replicant (2 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Sí. Y él es retrasado y no poco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076963



Retarded que ademas se las da de listo

Ojala le caiga una viogen, entonces se va a dar cuenta de lo subnormal que es

Eso me nutriria mas que la 14 

Valors

Taluecs


----------



## kakarot (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Sí. Y él es retrasado y no poco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076963



Grande el rubius


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Jun 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Ella es muy buena gente. Más que buena gente, es que es mejor de lo que te esperas en alguen con tanto dinero y fama. Persona normal tirando a maja.



¿Y ésto lo sabes por....?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (3 Jun 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Y ésto lo sabes por....?



Por que lo he visto


----------



## Coherente (3 Jun 2022)

11 páginas y ni uno solo se ha dado cuenta que él está al final de su carrera. Ya no es importante, pronto será nadie. Lo mismo ocurrió con Shaquille, Jordan, Casillas y un puñado más.

Tenéis prohibido pensar lo correcto, ni de suerte podéis, vuestros cerebros saben cuál es la idea correcta y os impiden tenerla.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Jun 2022)

Shakira explica el verdadero motivo que le llevó al hospital


La artista desmiente través de sus redes sociales el haber sufrido una crisis de ansiedad el pasado sábado. “Mi padre tuvo una caída importante”, dice.




as.com





se trasca la magedia, en forma de viogen

jojojo, cuanta nutrición


----------



## Papá el brujo (4 Jun 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *AAAaaaaaaahh!!! ¡¡¡POR FIIIN!!!* _No sabéis lo que he estado esperando esto. Y que me tenga que enterar por burbuja..._
> 
> Es bueno, es muy bueno para ella separarse porque:
> 
> ...



Jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo jo


----------



## Cuenta cuento (6 Jun 2022)

Se están riendo de hacienda. Voy a editar el título creo








Primeras imágenes de Shakira y Piqué juntos tras su ruptura


Shakira y Piqué se encuentran en República Checa junto a sus hijos para acompañar a su primogénito en un campeonato deportivo




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Jun 2022)

Edito. Si, parece un tema de hacienda. 

Pero yo pensaba que los casados con hijos de por sí pagaban menos impuestos (en todos los países del mundo) que los divorciados / solteros


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Jun 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> A lo mejor es para burlarse de hacienda



Cuéntanos mas


----------



## The Replicant (6 Jun 2022)

Pique: "Shakira se queda"

taluecs


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Jun 2022)

De fiesta en Estocolmo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Jun 2022)

*Sale a la luz la verdadera razón que separaó a Shakira y a Gerard Piqué: DINERO*





Una discusión por temas económicos fue la verdadera razón que provocó la ruptura del futbolista español Gerard Piqué con la cantante colombiana Shakira, y no la supuesta infidelidad que se le adjudica al atleta.

Las cosas entre* Shakira *y *Piqué* iban mal desde hacía tiempo, pero de manera pública actuaban como si todo estuviera bien, dijo* Roberto García*, excuñado de Shakira, en una entrevista exclusiva que ofreció al periódico español _Es Diario_.

Sin embargo, la gota que derramó el vaso habría sido cuando el futbolista le pidió a la compositora dinero para invertir en un negocio, a lo cual ella se negó, según una persona muy allegada a la pareja que conoce Roberto García.

"Supuestamente, Piqué le habría pedido dinero a Shakira para un tema de inversiones y la familia de la cantante se ha negado a que se lo diera. Ellos no mezclan su dinero y llevan la economía familiar al 50%. Ella también está invirtiendo en otros negocios de construcción. Ella tenía idea de hacer algo en Bahamas y en Colombia. Ahí empezaron los problemas", declaró García. ​​​
Además, Roberto García sostuvo que "Shakira se fijó en Piqué porque le gustaba para ser el padre de sus hijos. Ella sabía que nunca se casaría con él".

Actualmente el excuñado de la intérprete de _Don't worry_ analiza contar sus vivencias con su expareja, Lucila, neurocirujana y hermana de Shakira, ya que la acusa junto a su familia de haberlo despojado de una vivienda que él compró.

Hasta el momento ni Shakira y ni Gerard Piqué se han pronunciado sobre las declaraciones de Roberto García.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *Sale a la luz la verdadera razón que separaó a Shakira y a Gerard Piqué: DINERO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, alguna de las frases resaltadas son lemas de burbuja.
Lo mismo que las charos tienen las pizarras con frasecitas motivacionales, el ático debería tener pizarras con esas frases


----------



## Calahan (28 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> 11 páginas y ni uno solo se ha dado cuenta que él está al final de su carrera. Ya no es importante, pronto será nadie. Lo mismo ocurrió con Shaquille, Jordan, Casillas y un puñado más.
> 
> Tenéis prohibido pensar lo correcto, ni de suerte podéis, vuestros cerebros saben cuál es la idea correcta y os impiden tenerla.



De futbolista quizás sí. 
De hombre de negocios/ futuro presidente del Barça, no.


----------

